
Every Dumb Startup Ever - virmundi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ8HVWAOTEk
======
probably_wrong
My favorite parody video, Punchr[1], was turned into a real app in China[2].
And honestly, I've seen pretty much this same idea several times, although
with shoes instead of bowls.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8doxdoQTCkQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8doxdoQTCkQ)

[2] [https://www.vice.com/sv/article/ppxydn/a-new-chinese-
phone-a...](https://www.vice.com/sv/article/ppxydn/a-new-chinese-phone-app-
lets-you-hire-thugs-and-get-them-to-beat-people-up-for-you-904)

------
clydethefrog
Adult Swim did a critical parody two years ago which still nails the hidden
motives of many startups.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJklHwoYgBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJklHwoYgBQ)

------
mrguyorama
The best part is how this isn't even a little bit hyperbole:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxBm43nkJLg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxBm43nkJLg)
(probably nsfw)

------
bdcravens
I got more of a Jonathan Ive speaks about courage vibe than that of a startup.

